# timing chain 720 L18 motor



## dutchy630 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi could someone tell me the easiest way to get the timing chain back on i have just replaced the head and cannot remember how tob get the chain back on thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Assuming you "wedged" the chain against the guides, you would turn the cam into the correct position so the pin on the cam will line up with the cam gear as you install it. Put the cam into the chain in the correct orientation (hope you put a mark on the chain link and gear before you disassembled), put the gear with the chain around it onto the end of the cam and install the bolt and washer. Torque to spec and remove the wedge. If you didn't wedge the chain, you'll have to remove the front cover due to the tensioner extending itself to take up the slack.


----------

